# Dwal



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you really expect possitive responses by asking a question such as this. Do you know how big these snakes get and how difficult they are to handle!? I don't know a great deal about them but I do you know don't 'start' keeping DWA related snakes with a king cobra.

It is I expect, something most DWA keepers dream of keeping, not something you get as your first 'hot'.


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


 Show you have the gift of punctuation and people might be a little more receptive to your questions. Also a little bit of Google magic before you post goes a long way, your question is a little bit open, ask specifics that you have spent a while trying to find an answer to and failed. 

Best set up is an enclosure about 4 square miles in area, with plenty of cover, hides, and the odd Neem tree planted. Oh and plenty of other snakes :2thumb:

HMHB


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

lol. ive had my dwa a year and a half and I wouldnt even think of getting a king just yet. as far as a first begginer hot a king cobra is def not it.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Funny i dont remember asking people for there funny little remarks any way what do people think be best first HOT and please people if your got nothing nice to say dont bother saying anything


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> Funny i dont remember asking people for there funny little remarks any way what do people think be best first HOT and please people if your got nothing nice to say dont bother saying anything


You're funny.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Seriously though, whenever I get those calls of "I'd like to keep King Cobras, Black Mambas or Tipans" etc. I have to wonder about the persons true intentions ........ is it because you are genuinely interested in venomous snakes or just want a "status" pet to impress your mates with?

Either way, King Cobras certainly are not for novice (venomous) keepers.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

genuinely interested in venomous im not like a lot of people i see them as pets not toys like i say i aint getting one for a year or 2 yet just trying to get as much info as poss


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> genuinely interested in venomous im not like a lot of people i see them as pets not toys like i say i aint getting one for a year or 2 yet just trying to get as much info as poss


I dont think i could ever consider O.hannah as a 'pet'... nor any venomous snake to be honest. 

If you are serious, set up your DWA room to take other hots that you could actually cater for, but leave space for the king if that really is your 'one day' dream. 

I would advise going to see an adult king cobra in the flesh... it will make you think twice. There is no way in HELL i would ever even think about owning one - i just would never be comfortable enough to say truly 'i could handle that'...


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Im sorry but i laughed as soon as i read this, cobras are no where near good start snakes, i know people say that train with a snake and feel comforable until you make your mind up on what you want to start with. But elapids shouldnt be the first thing you work with(my opinion)
I laughed in anoter thread awhile ago where some guy said he trained with a cobra to start, no venomous mentor would ever consider letting a begineer to train with a cobra(i think so anyway as its pure stupid, if they do they do not deserve a DWA licence, let alone mentor another person) i personally think it was "im better than you i trained with a cobra".
Kings manly feed on snakes that will be expensive and very time consuming to convert it to rats/mice,i've being keeping venomous for quite some time and even though i love cobra's and hope in the near future i will get one, but i think even naja is still a good step below o.hannah, but i do not have the experience for one yet.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I was going to say contact my friend Luke, but it would appear that you are already aware of the King Cobra Sanctuary that he owns..... I realised that after scanning through your previous posts to see if you have used punctuation at all in any of your posts.

I don't know your age or if this style of writing is the latest "cool", "sick" or 'in thing" but whatever the case it is irritating and shows a very lazy, half-hearted approach to what is a serious subject. Honestly, if you want people to take you seriously, you really need to put some effort into what you write and that includes punctuation.

PS, I have just been reading some posts over on Captive Bred and spotted someone using a similar style who mentioned last night on TV that he is dyslexic..... if this is the case then I truly apologise.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

It so happens I'm dyslexic but what the hell has it got to do with snakes anyway. And ok you don't think cobra is best starting snake i get that now thats why i asked what people would say is best one to start off with.But i will tell you one thing i ain't asking people for there ass,e posts got nothing nice to say don,t say anything and I'm 21 for all the people who musts know I'm guessing how you talk to people your about 15 thinking you're better that every one else most people that age think their better than every one else


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

id like to say pdr is a very well respected member of the dwa community. talking to keepers like that aint gonna help ur cause one bit.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

I just want to say a little something, I had a venomous handling training session and it really opened my eyes, It might seem cool to think about the prospect of owning a DWA and when I held the snakes I did it was a real buzz (Gaboon and 6FT Western Diamondback Female) but I also had this resinating thought that completely switched off any yearning I ever had to keep such deadly animals and ones that can inflict so much pain when a simple mistake is made. 

The time, money and personal sacrifice involved in successfully keeping these animals is vast and certainly doesnt attract me.

If you are serious then do what I did, contact local pet shops or keepers who may or may not let you come and hold some stuff or at least get closer and ask some questions . I was lucky and did get "stuck in" straight away but it definitely opened my eyes and I would advise you do lots of research and think wisely about which species you choose, and definitely none of the Cobra family, they are the quickest moving, most rigid and vigilant snake I have personally witnessed, sure im no expert but I have had first hand experience with them which is something I suspect you havnt

Please dont take this as patronising at all dude, this forum is here to help and thats what im trying to do

Good luck with it

Chris


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

yh thank you mate this is the sort of reply i want not someone taking the piss out of how i type and talk and i understand there not something to play around with and yh i will be going to see a guy at my local zoo who deals with the hots so i will see what comes of that.And thankz again for you reply shame not every one is like you on here.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spelling and punctuation has nothing to do with posts I am afraid! 
I have seen worse spelling errors on the forums and they don't get attacked, just becasue the OP is a hatchling perhaps it is you guys who need to show a bit more respect. 

Now OP I will say they are probibly right in saying a DWA king cobra is not a good start, in the forums and other enthusiasts views it only takes something stupid to give the whole community a bad name, especially where the media is concerned.

Which I might also add is something they would thrive off. 

If you are working and volunteering for a Zoo to gain some "expirience" with DWA perhaps it may make you take a different outlook, even small rattlesnakes need to be handled with the utmost respect. 
I would really like to tell myself that I misinterpretated what you were saying about the zoo showing you how to handle them. 
(Even then) it is a delicate delicate matter. 

But having said that, perhaps it is also worth looking at the zoos animals and paying particular attention to what substrates they have, also research where they come from and what is likley to be the best option substrate wise by as has been mentioned google. 

However I have my doubts that after your dwa expirience you will still have the same attitude for a king cobra. : victory:

Dixon


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> yh thank you mate this is the sort of reply i want not someone taking the piss out of how i type and talk and i understand there not something to play around with and yh i will be going to see a guy at my local zoo who deals with the hots so i will see what comes of that.And thankz again for you reply shame not every one is like you on here.


But, but but but you've spelt 'yeah' wrong. You could have got away with 'yeh' but you missed out two of the letters. Half the letters, missing in action. You're being lazy.

Open up Microsoft word, copy and paste the content you want to submit and run the spell checker.

You spelt Thanks, Thankz. It's not 'cool' mate.

Anyways blud, I hopez you gets the infoz here init. peas out. : victory:


Thankz


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly if you actually knew anything about gaining a DWAL you would be best not to Pee PDR of, firstly he knows more than you could ever know about keeping venomous and he could also have a say in your application if he is asked to be involved.
This just shows how far you are away from keeping anything.
Now you say you dont want arsey posts but what you really want is no one to post anything that dissagrees with you. 
So what experience do you have in reptile keeping?


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

ermm no mate i he knows alot but no he cant have a say init and you dont have to be ass,e about a post when you tell someone its not a great idea to start with a cobra some of you people think cos you no more about something than someone else you,r better than them but your not.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> oh shut up you **** p.s did i spell that to you,re liking


Well at least you're proving to be a very calm person, I for one think you'd be great with a Kind Cobra. :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd just like to add that when I have spoken casually to friends that work in the council about DWA matters it has really thrown a cat amongst the pigeons. I fear that upon your application if you haven't used correct spelling (especially in regards to Latin names) your application will likely not be given the time if day and your application fee will be lost.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> ermm no mate i he knows alot but no he cant have a say init and you dont have to be ass,e about a post when you tell someone its not a great idea to start with a cobra some of you people think cos you no more about something than someone else you,r better than them but your not.


I am afraid to say my friend but if your LA asks his advice then im sure he could have a say in you getting one, you obviously have no idea who he is or where he works do you.

And what are you talking about if somebody says that aking cobra is not a good first venomous. If you had any clue about DWAL and venomous snakes you would know where we are coming from. And dont give us this...."your know better than me" crap.... fact is we know what we are talking about you dont so in that respect we are better than you in knowledge and experience.
Now is the time for you to come back and say all you venomous keepers all think you are something special crap.......

Thats just how much you dont know, understand about venomous keepers and why you just aint ready for it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Please keep this thread on topic.

If you want to point out to someone that spelling and grammar will affect a DWA license so they are aware to get someone else to spell check / proof read it, that's constructive, however, just having a go at someone because they do not have the same literacy skills as you without it being constructive is unnecessary, so please, cut out the moaning about the spelling.

Any more insults or fighting in this thread will result in infractions, please keep it polite and on topic :no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> ermm no mate i he knows alot but no he cant have a say init


If you think PDR is unable to have a say in your application you probably don't know who he is. As a potential venomous keeper, you really, really want to get to know the "big names" in the UK venomous keeping community....

PDR is one of those that I'd be doing my darndest to stay on the "at least there's no dislike" side of, if not the active good side of - not least because (assuming I ever did go for DWA species) if I were to be bitten, he's one of the people who'd be called upon to help


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

All i can say is i've been studying toxicidity and venom for the past year and it's hard work, i've been mentored for the last 3/4 months and it's not reccomended to just jump into the DWA game as this is a life or death situation, it's not just a case of '' if i get bitten i'll just get anti-venin, it dosn't work, keep on the right side of the right people and you'll be fine, go and have a good hard study, buy books, google it online it's easy enough, its reading and understanding what you're putting yourself in for,if you havn't got the time to study don't bother, i'm currently working with a rough scaled viper which every time has been pretty suttle and pretty much docile (how i don't know) but i've seen my mentor handle cobras and spitters and he has 20 years+ in herpetology and venomoids and he has full concertration and full respect when handling any animal that can take you're life by the smallest amount of concertration lost, please for the sake of you're life and future help do you're research and find out the big names on the forums (PDR is a start) and ask if they can assist in any questions or any help you need, people are very reasonable if you're polite and are genuinly interested,and not just looking for the cool sticker, hope this help tony


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, first off, my sincere apologies for commenting on your writing style. I also have a problem with spelling..... when I was at school they taught a new fangled method of word memory. They did not teach me to spell in the traditional way so as a result I can always tell when a word is written wrong but I don’t always know why it is wrong so I have to juggle / replace letters until the word looks “right”. This is especially a problem if I am given a form to fill out or have to sit an exam of some sort.... I start to stress and and my spelling just gets worse the more I try. If I don’t worry, it is normally OK, and I make less mistakes typing on a keyboard for some reason. I use this MacBookPro which has an automatic spell-checker constantly running and I find that really does help.

I do sympathize and I know what a hindrance poor spelling can be. Unfortunately people do make judgements on what they read. I still make plenty of mistakes believe me!

Ask anyone who knows or has met me and they will probably say that I’m an easy going guy who will put himself out to help newbies..... the only person that really has gotten on my nerves over the last 2 years is viperlover.... but he is the exception rather than the rule. 

I don’t go around saying that I’m an expert.... despite managing the largest venomous collection in the UK and being the only professional herpetologist routinely extracting venom for medical research / antivenom production. I’ve been at LSTM for 18 years and prior to that worked for 14 years at a major British zoo (senior reptile keeper).... I got my first pet snake back in 1969. I have worked with a vast range of different venomous snakes and I am considered by many to be a skilled venomous handler.

Local Authorities do contact me on occasions regarding applications for DWAL..... I normally get a feel for the situation quite quickly and while I never try to stop someone getting a DWAL, a first application for something like a King Cobra would certainly ring alarm bells and have me raising questions as to why a person has chosen such a snake....... in the same way a list containing Black Mambas, Taipans and King Cobras would... essentially high end “trophy” snakes that are totally unsuitable for beginners.


When choosing venomous species to keep there are a number of factors to consider, such as:

Size (of snake)
Size (of enclosure, working distance, type of tools used)
Temperament
Likelihood of receiving a bite 
Consequences of receiving a bite
Type of venom, its effects, potency 
Availability of antivenom
Time / distance to hospital 
Health, mobility, issues with alcohol / drug use etc. of the person applying for a DWAL

There is a lot more to consider, those are just a few things....

As regards, suitable “starter” snakes..... I’d be looking at species such as Copperheads (Agkistrodon contortrix), Desert Horned Vipers (Cerastes cerastes), several of the Green Pit Vipers (Trimeresurus Sp) also possibly Malayan Pit Vipers (Calloselasma rhodostoma) I have used all of these when I have been teaching / mentoring students, private keepers and zoo staff.
As regards cobras, I wouldn’t dismiss them completely as beginners snakes, yes they are more dangerous and their venom can be fast acting, but in some ways they are actually easier to work with..... a rattlesnake can be like a coiled spring with a strike that can be just a blur.... whereas the strike of a cobra is a lot slower. Cobras will also often stay in one spot, hood up and watch you rather than dashing around the room.


We have a good system in the UK for dealing with venomous bites. The protocol is that the person who has been bitten is taken to hospital where they will be assessed and the hospital staff will then generally contact the National Poisons Unit who will then in turn contact my colleagues for consultation and antivenom supplies. 

I am fairly well known within the venomous community and I have had too many calls from friends with the words “Paul, I’ve just been bitten” ........ while it is not standard protocol, It does mean that I can notify certain key personnel and get everyone on standby..... having had a few really serious bites myself over the years I do know what it is all about and I really sympathize and worry when it is a friend (or any venomous keeper for that matter).

I appreciate that you don’t know me from Adam, and I’m sorry that we may have gotten off on the wrong foot.... so if you think I or anyone else can be of any help to you just ask.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

ok thank you very much im sorry we got off on the wrong foot but I can see you no what you are talking about and I know not only how Dangerous venomous snakes are but also non-venomous snakes can be too anyway i would like to say sorry as well. AND YOU LOT WILL PROBS THINK THIS IS A BIT OF A CHEEK OF A QUESTION BUT WOULD ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THERE DOING BE WILLING TO MENTER ME.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

i would just like to thank every one for all there help but i wouldnt mind some pics of peoples setups that would be great


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> i would just like to thank every one for all there help but i wouldnt mind some pics of peoples setups that would be great


Setups for what, king cobras They're not common in the hobby.

Here's a youtube video of someone moving a king.

YouTube - Presenter drops King Cobra

As you can see perfect for as a starter snake.

Here's a few vivs in the background, looks like a juv snake.

YouTube - Automatic Hood Reflex in King Cobras demonstration by Luke Yeomans.wmv


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

pics of anyset up is good but like iv been told by PDR cobras are not good to start off with and that youtube video just shows why Me and PDR didnt get off on the best foot but we are ok now and all the info he has given me have been a 100%


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> pics of anyset up is good but like iv been told by PDR cobras are not good to start off with and that youtube video just shows why Me and PDR didnt get off on the best foot but we are ok now and all the info he has given me have been a 100%



With some respect (almost none, as you were quite abusive to me in an earlier post), if you didnt realise that a King Cobra wouldnt be a good starter 'hot' until watching a youtube clip, you really should research a lot more in to the dangers and requirements of keeping any DWAL restricted animal.

The costs of keeping any DWA animal are always going to be a LOT higher than any non DWA animal, as you have to meet the councils standards, seperate room, signs, fire regs, double doors etc.

If you REALLY want to get a DWA in for the forum of a snake which can kill you, you need to (for example) go to the IHS meetings, become a member, talk to people, get friendly with them, see their collection, build up a friendship (which involves a lot of trust and mutual respect) and then maybe someone will help you on your way. That's just one way but its probably your best option?

A king cobra isnt a status symbol, it's something that will kill you given half a chance.

Suggest you read through these forums, captivebred also have a good DWA section. Google is amazing, as is youtube for viewing real videos of people's bites and handling mistakes!

One step at a time really, don't run before you can walk.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

i allready new what they can do.Why do you keep talking down to me your no better than anyone else on here i no its not something you start doing over night im not going to be rushing into it iv been working around snakes most of my life no maybe not v-snakes but i respect the animals a python can easily kill people too i no where your coming from but the hole point with me coming on here is to learn.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

If your really serious then read everything you can, get some books on the subject and start trawling the internet, a king cobra is definately not for a beginner and only experienced keepers should have a snake of that size they are massively intelligent and are not to be underestimated.

If you want to start keeping venomous snakes then you need to look into it properly, coming onto here and saying I want to get a king cobra with no real knowledge of what it takes or why they are not suitable is always going to open yourself up to taking flack from people, and once you are a bit further into the hobby you will look back and realise why that was.

Firstly you want to see if you can find a keeper in your area that you can get to know, and in time they might let you come and see what they do, as you already know its a longer term ambition but everyone starts at the beginning, good luck with what you want to do and I am sure you will find it useful here.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> i allready new what they can do.Why do you keep talking down to me your no better than anyone else on here i no its not something you start doing over night im not going to be rushing into it iv been working around snakes most of my life no maybe not v-snakes but i respect the animals a python can easily kill people too i no where your coming from but the hole point with me coming on here is to learn.


 
No one is talking down to you mate. People are just making sure you understand what you are getting into. Believe me there are those out there who have kept a few snakes and then fancy getting venomous and really dont understand the reality behind it. Recently there has been a guy who has had venomous snakes and then realised he couldnt handle it because its a bit fiesty and got rid of it, they then have had a close call and got rid of anything they had. I will guarentee most keepers have had a close call or even bitten its part of keeping them in some respect, anyone who says he will never get bitten is perhaps cocky or disallusioned. One day it could happen. Just because you have been around snakes all your live does not mean you are cut out to keep them either. I know of a very very good keeper who has no problem dealing with big nasty pythons and the like but he just couldnt get to grips with venomous which for years what he wanted to do. 
There is so much to contemplate when getting venomous and people wanting to get venomous need to know the full facts. As i said no one is talking down to you, you asked for advice people have given it to you and you have had a bit of a pop back.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> and you have had a bit of a pop back.


Which is why I stand by my earlier post, a King Cobra would be ideal for David as his first starter DWA.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

too leecb0 i see where your coming from i just think people are poping at me but i Know your all right you and every one else replying to me knows a lot more than i do thats why i want to learn from you all and i know pythons can bite cos iv been there lol and it aint nice.anyway keep the info coming in


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well my advice would be to not concentrate on keeping venomous right now but to gain as much experience with non venomous. Get experience with lots of diference species, The non venomous snake will teach you more about requirements, movement and husbandry of various species. There are around 3000 species of snake and only 300 or so are venomous. so you can learn most of the things you need to know to actually look after a venomous snake using non venomous. I would also start to get a few snakes that you can use to train with a hook, this is one of the most important skills you will need when you keep venomous.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

i do have a few but just seems to get hold of snake where i am at the moment i use www.[B]888reptiles[/B].co.uk and Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop to get most of my snakes as cant seen to find any local breeders where i am i dont know if anyone knows any breeders in the Thetford Norfolk area if you do please let me know.And i have been buying all my vivs but it is getting abit pricey i can make my own but dont no what wood is best used and if the viv,s really need waterproofing.I not this aint really the place to ask but it be handy to know 


Thanks David


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

... And you want a King Cobra!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you want me to be staight with you David i would really consentrate on non venomous for now. Get yourself out and about meet people and you will soon learn a lot more about the whole hobby. Perhaps start to use the "snake section" more, there are people from all over the country and there are a lot of different species being kept, also use the classified's on here and all the other great sections like the "habitat" section you will learn more on the rest of the forum than you will on the DWA section.
Lee


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> i do have a few but just seems to get hold of snake where i am at the moment i use www.*888reptiles*.co.uk and Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop to get most of my snakes as cant seen to find any local breeders where i am i dont know if anyone knows any breeders in the Thetford Norfolk area if you do please let me know.And i have been buying all my vivs but it is getting abit pricey i can make my own but dont no what wood is best used and if the viv,s really need waterproofing.I not this aint really the place to ask but it be handy to know
> 
> 
> Thanks David


Have you ever met Viperlover?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Have you ever met Viperlover?


Lets just not go down that road, AT ALL! INFACT NEVER MENTION THAT NAME AGAIN!:devil:


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

SiUK said:


> Have you ever met Viperlover?


Seriously good idea, Viperlover is full of information which would be very helpful to you. He seriously knows his stuff.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

yep he does indeed. he keeps venomous kingsnakes you know. and has his own youtube show


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kingsnake.com Classifieds: King Cobras: CB 10 Female: $350


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> i do have a few but just seems to get hold of snake where i am at the moment i use www.[B]888reptiles[/B].co.uk and Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop to get most of my snakes as cant seen to find any local breeders where i am i dont know if anyone knows any breeders in the Thetford Norfolk area if you do please let me know.And i have been buying all my vivs but it is getting abit pricey i can make my own but dont no what wood is best used and if the viv,s really need waterproofing.I not this aint really the place to ask but it be handy to know
> 
> 
> Thanks David



Wow... where to start. 

Firstly, if you think buying vivs is expensive, you will need a new job or three to fund your way into getting a DWAL. 

Let me give you an example, ive calculated the approximate cost of a room for the next house i move to - this is based on an 'average small double bedroom/garage' sized room and includes the cost of vivariums, heating, lighting, thermostats, new level flooring, handling tools, materials for door systems, signs, and various other equipment (fire extinguisher, decor, cleaning products etc) - the cost of the room itself NOT including the DWAL application, vet visit and public liability insurance will be anywhere from £800-£4000 depending on the materials and number of vivariums to be built in the room. 

On top of this, the vets fee is likely to be around £100-£350, the licence application will be anywhere from £100-£2000 depending where you live, and the public liability insurance is around £100-£200 a year. 

Still interested? 

If so... my personal advice would be first to look into simple husbandry of non-venomous species. Being able to build your own vivarium or at least understand the materials and humidity issues and ventilation/heating involved is very important in my book! Have a look at the habitat section on here, building a vivarium is very easy and relatively cheap, its the heating/lighting and temperature control that really adds up cost-wise. 

Keep SEVERAL species of non venomous snakes, if you can do that for a few years and keep the animals healthy and manage to not get bitten, then perhaps ask people to be mentored in venomous snakes...


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

iv been keeping snakes for years i have 4 pythons 6 cornsnakes 2kingsnakes 1milksnake 1 ratsnake and on top of that i have 2 beardies 4Ts and 3 scorps but thanks for the info


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> iv been keeping snakes for years i have 4 pythons 6 cornsnakes 2kingsnakes 1milksnake 1 ratsnake and on top of that i have 2 beardies 4Ts and 3 scorps but thanks for the info



Which, of course, means you are now TOTALLY ready for DWA snakes... 


Try keeping animals that arent pet rocks. Ones with challenging husbandry requirements, ones that 'mean something' should you get bitten. A 5 year old can keep a corn snake or a king snake alive without any problems, you need to up your game. 

Boiga species were the first 'non DWA venomous' snakes i kept. These are challenging husbandry-wise (each individual animal likes it slightly different, they stress very easily, and and can go off their food for no reason at all.) Not to mention a bite from most Boiga sp. will give you a comedy hand, hurt enough to ruin your day and at least make you think about what your doing. 

Could you change the waterbowl every day without getting tagged if the animal is irate? Could you assist feed one should they stop eating? Could you remove a stuck eyecap without harming the animal or getting bitten? Could you inject antibiotics into it once every three days on your own without hurting the animal or getting bitten (trust me...from personal experience this is NO easy task..lol) 

These are the kind of things you can learn yourself from 'Non-DWA' animals. 

Your asking questions that you should already know if youve kept snakes for years - in particular, get the husbandry and housing right first. Building a viv makes you think about the animals needs, ventilation requirements, ideal space, where to put branches/hides/heat sources etc... if you do this, you wont need to ask questions like 'whats the vivarium requirements for a king cobra?' because you would already know... the animal gets to around 10-15' long, so needs a BIG viv, but wont require lots of climbing space, so it doesnt need to be tall. Simple quick research of where they are from will tell you the temperature and humidity requirements. And obviously the fact that they eat snakes. 

All this you can do for yourself without the help of a DWA keeper : victory:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Which, of course, means you are now TOTALLY ready for DWA snakes...
> 
> 
> Try keeping animals that arent pet rocks. Ones with challenging husbandry requirements, ones that 'mean something' should you get bitten. A 5 year old can keep a corn snake or a king snake alive without any problems, you need to up your game.
> ...


^^ Top post, most definitely something that needs to be considered, not only money issues but also the assist feeding, well basically all thats posted above, best bet is ofcourse upping your snake collection, ofcourse some mentoring...

There is a really good post on this section about "trainer snakes" Which is ofcourse you cant get a non venomous that will train you to go get a DWA.

Anyways good luck David.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> iv been keeping snakes for years i have 4 pythons 6 cornsnakes 2kingsnakes 1milksnake 1 ratsnake and on top of that i have 2 beardies 4Ts and 3 scorps but thanks for the info


Everyone will agree with me when I say that a King Cobra is the logical next 'step up' from a corn snake. They're both snakes and. Well. There really isnt any difference between them.

TBH if you had told us that you'd kept corn snakes before, no one one here would have thought you were one of these newbie retards asking about keeping DWA amimals while obviously knowing nothing about snakes. Now we know you're an expert I for one think I might have been a bit harsh towards you to start off with... You obviously know your stuff.

Now we know you keep corn snakes I'm confident you're ready for the next step, the King Cobra.

As I said, I'm sure all will agree with me on this.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Look why do have keep getting funny i have never said im an expert nor will i ever say im a expert cos im not and will you give up with the Corba thing i now no its no where near a good starting V-snake but please its getting tiring i joined the form to get help and to learn of what the best books are best snakes to start off with......... but all i seem to be getting is hostile posts i though this form was so people who know what there on about could help people like me who dont but all people seem to get on here is no no no thats wrong wrong wrong whats the point really some people need to chill out.I will get a ass,ie post back no probs but yeah.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> Look why do have keep getting funny i have never said im an expert nor will i ever say im a expert cos im not and will you give up with the Corba thing i now no its no where near a good starting V-snake but please its getting tiring i joined the form to get help and to learn of what the best books are best snakes to start off with......... but all i seem to be getting is hostile posts i though this form was so people who know what there on about could help people like me who dont but all people seem to get on here is no no no thats wrong wrong wrong whats the point really some people need to chill out.I will get a ass,ie post back no probs but yeah.


Well... people keep getting 'funny' because every time someone actually posts a useful suggestion you get your back up saying we are talking down to you...

I advise you to get experience with a broad range of snakes, you come back and say "but ive been keeping corns and kings for years, so thanks for your useless suggestion... im already experienced enough"

There isnt much else that can be said on this thread to be honest, youve had some GOOD genuine responses - most of which you have thrown back in the persons face or completely ignored. 

So good luck in regards to your DWA future... your going to need it.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

At what point have i said im experienced enough i havent have i but when people come back with funny little remarks like a 1year old i get a bit peed off and its the other way round when ever i ask something i get nocked back and its gets boring when people keep going on about the cobra which i no aint best starter v-sanke iv been told this what 100 times aready forget it i will go some where else where people want to help and not just try and put people down its just dam childish


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> At what point have i said im experienced enough i havent have i but when people come back with funny little remarks like a 1year old i get a bit peed off and its the other way round when ever i ask something i get nocked back and its gets boring when people keep going on about the cobra which i no aint best starter v-sanke iv been told this what 100 times aready forget it i will go some where else where people want to help and not just try and put people down its just dam childish


Just ignore the other remarks, there are always going to be people who are going to joke around it's an open forum! You've been given some excellent advice on this thread, take it and learn from it


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

becky89 said:


> You've been given some excellent advice on this thread, take it and learn from it



Agreed. Like I said earlier (ecvellent advice from moi).



> a King Cobra is the logical next 'step up' from a corn snake.


Do it. It'll give the local news something to write about.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

GJUK said:


> Agreed. Like I said earlier (ecvellent advice from moi).
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. It'll give the local news something to write about.


I'm going to leave this post here instead of deleting it this time so everyone is aware action is being taken, childish comments encouraging people to get animals that will bite and potentially can kill them (in other threads also) because of immature personal vendettas, and constantly trying to pick fights with people or goad them into negative responses, will get you infractions, which will get you banned.

We get a lot of questions in this section that more experienced people may consider "silly" - stating multiple times you think someone should get an animal so that it can bite and kill them and provide the "local news something to write about" is ridiculous to the extreme, whether joking or not, when someone asks for help/advice.

I'm going to lock this thread now, OP if you need help/advice please feel free to post a new thread on the forums, however it may be worth doing some extensive research, reading the FAQ and just reading the threads that have been posted in this section in the last 6 months from new keepers as there is a lot of information out there - but don't be afraid to ask a question if you can't find the answer.


----------

